
Ebola virus: New case emerges in Sierra Leone - kevindeasis
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-africa-35320363?
======
onetimePete
The problem is actually the perception of a disease as handled- once it does
no longer produce acute infections.

This view of a long term problem, hinders actual solutions - like attempts to
predict future mutations - and have medication already made, should the
disease leave its reservoir and reappear. The black plague in Europe was
"defeated" several times and returned.

